# South Louisiana



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

I am down here now. Anyone interested in a play by play? Or should I just post a final tally pics. I'll be down here for two days.


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

Doesn't matter to me as long as you post a report. Are you fishing for reds and specks? If so, I would like to hit you up for some information. I am wanting to fish the Hopedale/Delacroix area this summer or possibly in the fall.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Give us a play by play, it's more interesting.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*Shell Beach -Hopedale - Delacroix Island*

If you want to read some recent postings about that area check this out.

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f28/diy-louisiana-redfishing-124666/

:thumbup:


----------

